# Cold Front Tactics - Mid Coast



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

A constant theme of late has been elevated Fall tides associated with storms in the Gulf but that's all heading for a change due to seasonal wind shifts. Another cool front approaches the Gulf as we head into the week and those North winds will begin to push water out of the bays. This will be a continual set up for Fall patterns and location, location, location. Follow us on *Facebook *and *Instagram*.

Bait migrations out of the estuaries and back marshes is in full swing and they're heading for the Gulf with predators hot on their trail. As small shrimp and finfish work their way out of the bays they'll concentrate on area shell pads and reefs and that's where we've been intercepting solid Trout and Redfish. We've been finding best results with live and artificial offerings beneath popping corks at present. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

*Cold Front Tactics*

On elevated tides in these transitional fronts and big winds, we'll focus on getting into protected shallow bays and back lakes depending on wind speeds and comfort levels. This is a luxury not afforded to many stretches of the coast but we have these areas in abundance. From there we'll be focusing on windward shorelines, water color, and transitional water color changes. Somedays this takes a little trial and error checking these setups to figure out what's working and what the fish are keying in on. Along the way we'll be keeping an eye out for active bait or other tells that the fish may divulge. Many times that's wishful thinking requiring us to dig deeper in the playbook. Start planning your trip today, check availability *HERE*.

*Fishing Blind *- In higher tides and poor water color we'll be relying on countless days of locating mud pockets and sand/grass lines and other known structure/zones that could be holding fish. In these conditions, it's spot fishing while looking for tells and success/failure. Stay on top of the news by joining our *Newsletter*.

*Looking For Fish* - In lower water levels and decent visibility be it sun light or water color aiding us; on these days we're able to take advantage of mud stirs and actually laying eyes on the fish looking for a setup and approach to bending the rods.

One thing is for sure and it carries us through the Winter and deep into Spring, and that's the fact that wind and weather are feeding catalyts on this stretch of the coast.

*Airboat Redfishing Trips* - Winter/Spring Primetime

Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. James Cunningham will be working with guests next week over the mud/grass environs of the deep back marsh on this fresh cool front in some higher winds. This is a great setup for big boxes of Redfish and Black Drum.

*On The Horizon *- Waterfowl Report

Capt. James Cunningham and I were discussing the fresh groups of waterfowl that have made it here on the last cool front. We're gaining more and more ducks and geese on every front and that's got the opener looking good on November 4th. Come see us!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------

